# Integrated headset question...



## tyroja00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a look frameset that I just built up that the seller sent with a Cane Creek IS-2 headset. It doesn't look too clean on the frameset though. The diameter of the headset seems smaller than the headtube. It seems to be working okay though. The frame is an AL384, so Dave maybe you could help me out again. Do I have to get a Cane Creek IS headset? Or can I buy a campy-compatible integrated headset? This is why I like non-integrated headsets. Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tyroja00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a look frameset that I just built up that the seller sent with a Cane Creek IS-2 headset. It doesn't look too clean on the frameset though. The diameter of the headset seems smaller than the headtube. It seems to be working okay though. The frame is an AL384, so Dave maybe you could help me out again. Do I have to get a Cane Creek IS headset? Or can I buy a campy-compatible integrated headset? This is why I like non-integrated headsets. Thanks


The frame came with either the Cane Creek or FSA headset but both are to Cane Creek standards. Are you sure it's installed correctly? How about a picture.


----------

